# Yamaha made Husky?



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Is this one of those late '80's/early '90's Yamaha made Husqvarna snowblowers?

Link: Husqvarna 926 snowblower


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

toroused said:


> Is this one of those late '80's/early '90's Yamaha made Husqvarna snowblowers?
> 
> Link: Husqvarna 926 snowblower


It is one of the early Husqvarnas that have similarities with the older Yamahas, but as far as I know _*they were NOT made by Yamaha, but made at an old Yamaha plant (in Canada) with old Yamaha tooling.*_


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Member db130 had one of these as well as an actual Yamaha. He should be able to tell you what exactly is and isn't the same. Other than the engine obviously. I think a majority is the same part for part.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a bit of info on them (don't know if 100% accurate).

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Husqvarna snowblowers

*Husqvarna - Yamaha snowblowers from years back.*


Forums Archive Index > Outdoor Power Equipment > Husqvarna - Yamaha snowblowers from years back.
*Author: MissSnowshoveler*

Date: 18 Nov 2005 2:06 pm
Snowshoveler asked me to post these rather bad pictures on the site. They are what the Husqvarna snowblowers looked like in the late '90's when they were made in the Yamaha factory after Husqvarna bought them.
























Sherri
*Author: bontai Joe*

Date: 18 Nov 2005 4:16 pm
Did Husqvarna buy out the entire Yamaha line of blowers, mowers and tractors? or just the snowblowers? I've often wondered what happened to the Yamaha stuff as I still see a couple of Yamaha tractors cutting grass in my neck of the woods.
*Author: snowshoveler*

Date: 18 Nov 2005 6:04 pm
the story we were told is that (and this could all be wrong but the info fits)
yamaha had contracted a small company in ontario to build snowblowers.
of course they used yamaha engines .
they produced them for a few years and were moderatley successfull.
the blowers were available with either tracks or wheels.
as far as i know they didnt have a hydro...it is posible they did but im not aware of them.
in the late 90s EHP (thats husqvarnas parent company) aquired the company that was contracted to build the blowers.
now we must understand that this was only a small outfit and they never really built a large number of blowers.
husky of course couldnt keep the yamaha engines on them ,to bad its a sweet engine...very mitsubishi like.
so they put on the tecumseh snowking.
even with the less engine they were an awesome machine.
you can shift on the fly.the shift control is the clutch and selector all in one .i havent seen this feature on any other product and its to bad cause it worked great. not as good as a hydro but the next best thing.
the gear box was aluminum but has bearings and was well built.
had a 5/8 impeller belt and would throw snow better than most comparable machines of today.
they never really cought on and you can see why... they were expensive.
if they had been a proven product then maybe they would have sold better.
dealers were encouraged to stock 1 or possibly 2 and few if any had 3 or more.
just for comparison we have sold 25 plus this season and it hasnt even snowed yet...but thats because they are a lot less money.
in my opinion the older husky was a better blower but i havent used a new one yet in the snow so my opinion could change.
this new husky is built in the same factory that builds the tractors and mowers.
the old snowblower factory is history as far as i know ,probably making somthing else by now.
chris


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for that hsbf.
One big challenge would have been replacing an engine that had a camshaft only PTO (the Yamaha that is). The Tecumseh would have rotated the wrong direction at twice the speed wouldn't it?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> Thanks for that hsbf.
> One big challenge would have been replacing an engine that had a camshaft only PTO (the Yamaha that is). The Tecumseh would have rotated the wrong direction at twice the speed wouldn't it?


The Yamaha snowblower engines actually turn counterclockwise so that the PTO from the cam can turn clockwise (like most small egine PTOs rotate).
The Yamaha engine pulleys are fairly large (for use with 1900-2000rpm), so a smaller pulley (typically found on an older Tecumseh engine) should be able to make up for the 3600+/-rpm a regular engine runs at.


----------



## malone (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like a great sb that has a little bit of history behind it.


----------

